# Antibacterial Spray



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm currently using a reptile antibacterial spray which costs about £5 and I'm using loads to clean my BD viv spot cleaning and full cleaning, if possible I would like to move to something I can get cheaply from my local supermarket like dettol or tesco/asda own brand antibacterial spray anyone know if there is any real difference between the ones with a reptile picture and the stuff I use on the kitchen table?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

To be honest i am not sure. 

i dont use reptile/animal specific cleaning products, but i make sure everything is well and truly rinsed after use, one i think im finsihed i then do it again to make sure. As the chemical used in non-animal friendly cleaning products can be very harmful.

There also some other cleaning products which are aniamls friendly such as F10, I think that is what it is called. 

jay


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello 
will give you a link to what i use concentrated F10 it sounds expensive initially but its concentrated so you only add a small amount to water it lasts ages and is very cost effective.
works out cheaper than what you can buy in supermarket and is reptile safe veterinary grade.
heres the links see what you think.
F10 Super Concentrate XD Disinfectant/Cleanser 200ml - Surrey Pet Supplies

F10 Super Concentrate Disinfectant - Surrey Pet Supplies

http://www.f10biocare.co.uk/dr.html


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> To be honest i am not sure.
> 
> i dont use reptile/animal specific cleaning products, but i make sure everything is well and truly rinsed after use, one i think im finsihed i then do it again to make sure. As the chemical used in non-animal friendly cleaning products can be very harmful.
> 
> ...


D12 do a cracking job cleaning my viv's. I'd reccomend them to everyone...

‪D-12 - Purple Hills‬‏ - YouTube

and yes, F10 is the stuff =]


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Tombo46 said:


> D12 do a cracking job cleaning my viv's. I'd reccomend them to everyone...
> 
> ‪D-12 - Purple Hills‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> and yes, F10 is the stuff =]


shush you, F10 is what i ment (edited) 

I keep meaning to get some in, but well, i never think of it untill i need it there and then lol. 

Jay


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty much as above, my local rep vet did tell me i could simply use dettol without any problems for cleaning the viv etc.

As someone earlier mentioned, a thorough rinse should make it ok...


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks for all the information, seems F10 is the best and cheapest route


----------

